# Beethoven Concert for Human Rights, London



## Medical Foundation

Hello All
Want to get the word out about a very good-to-support concert in aid of the Medical Foundation for the Care of Victims of Torture happening in London February 2010. It is being performed by the European Doctors Orchestra - an extremely dedicated bunch of musicians. See below for details and PLEASE spread the word!!


----------



## Polednice

Hello Medical Foundation, not that you'll read this! 

I saw this concert advertised on a website a few weeks ago and, seeing as it's for such a good cause and is performed by a wonderfully intriguing orchestra, I already decided to come


----------



## Guest

Polednice said:


> *Hello Medical Foundation, not that you'll read this!*
> 
> I saw this concert advertised on a website a few weeks ago and, seeing as it's for such a good cause and is performed by a wonderfully intriguing orchestra, I already decided to come


Yeah,Well that's telling em they won't try that again


----------



## Polednice

Andante said:


> Yeah,Well that's telling em they won't try that again


This one's for charity, we should let it slide


----------

